# AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?



## BeachBoy08 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

*Die Umrüstung im Werk Dresden bei AMD für die neue GPU-Produktion in 40nm ist in vollem Gange und soll so gut wie Abgeschlossen sein. *

Vor einigen Tagen bekamen wir in einem Gespräch mit AMD die Information, dass auch eventuell bald für andere "_große Grafikkarten- bzw. Grafikchip-Hersteller_" in Dresden GPUs in 40nm gefertigt werden würden.

Für welche Hersteller AMD Dresden Aufträge an Land ziehen möchte, oder ob sich AMD bereits in Planungen mit anderen Herstellern befindet, ist unklar. Jedoch sei AMD Dresden bestrebt, möglichst viele Chips herzustellen, um von vorneherein ein profitables Umsetzten der 40nm-Fertigung zu ermöglichen.

Quelle: ATI-Forum


----------



## push@max (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Die nächsten Chips von ATI und Nvidia sollen doch bereits in 40nm gefertigt werden?


----------



## Damager (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Und wann kommen die Karten?
Bloss weil die Produktion umgestellt ist heißt das nicht das bald die ersten Karten kommen.


----------



## push@max (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



Damager schrieb:


> Und wann kommen die Karten?
> Bloss weil die Produktion umgestellt ist heißt das nicht das bald die ersten Karten kommen.



Es steht doch nirgends, dass bald 40nm Chips kommen sollen...zuerst muss es ein 40nm Chipdesign geben.


----------



## riedochs (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Gut für AMD wenn die Werke ausgelastet sind.


----------



## push@max (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Gut für AMD wenn die Werke ausgelastet sind.



Trotzdem wollen sie weiter Mitarbeiter entlassen...sie könnten noch die Verkaufszahlen vom Phenom II abwarten, da hätten sie mit dem Grafikkartenmarkt zusammen sicherlich wieder gute Ergebnise erzielen können.


----------



## alex_k (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



push@max schrieb:


> Trotzdem wollen sie weiter Mitarbeiter entlassen...sie könnten noch die Verkaufszahlen vom Phenom II abwarten, da hätten sie mit dem Grafikkartenmarkt zusammen sicherlich wieder gute Ergebnise erzielen können.



Weisst Du, was die Geldgeber aus dem nahen Osten für Druck auf AMD ausüben, um endlich schwarze Zahlen zu schreiben? - Ich weiss es nicht, aber du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass der Druck immens hoch ist. - Wenn die Ihr Kapital da wieder rausholen, ist AMD weg, ausser es befände sich quasi übergangslos ein neuer Geldgeber, der bereit wäre in die Bresche zu springen.

Es scheinen hier aus dem Forum manche Leute auch zuviel geld zu besitzen, dass sie sich alle 6 Monate einen neuen PC leisten können... - Ich kann das nicht, und muss schauen, dass ich mit meiner Hardware ca 2 Jahre über die Runden komme.

Ich werde also deffinitiv in den nächsten 20 Monaten keinen neuen PC kaufen, somit kann ich AMD auch nicht "helfen", indem ich ihre Produkte kaufe....

AMD sollte lieber auch mal schauen, dass sie bei den "Kistenschiebern" wie Media-Markt, Saturn, Aldi und wie sie alle heissen, Fuß zu fassen. - Gut ichkaufe lieber im "Fachgeschäft", als beim Kistenschieber, und ich suche mir gern das "Innenleben" aus, aber das ist nicht die Masse, die das macht...

Alex


----------



## push@max (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



alex_k schrieb:


> AMD sollte lieber auch mal schauen, dass sie bei den "Kistenschiebern" wie Media-Markt, Saturn, Aldi und wie sie alle heissen, Fuß zu fassen. - Gut ichkaufe lieber im "Fachgeschäft", als beim Kistenschieber, und ich suche mir gern das "Innenleben" aus, aber das ist nicht die Masse, die das macht...



Du hast recht, AMD muss schauen, dass ihre CPU's wieder in "Standard-Rechnern" verbaut werden, wie sie bei MM oder Saturn angeboten werden. Hier ist der Absatz sicherlich wesentlich größer, als wenn sich einige Leute den PC selber bauen und dann auf AMD setzen.

Viele kaufen eben lieber einen Fertig-PC und in den meisten Fällen ist es ihnen egal, ob ein AMD oder Intel verbaut ist, weil für Multimedia und Internet beides in diesem Bereich vollkommen ausreichend ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



alex_k schrieb:


> AMD sollte lieber auch mal schauen, dass sie bei den "Kistenschiebern" wie Media-Markt, Saturn, Aldi und wie sie alle heissen, Fuß zu fassen. - Gut ichkaufe lieber im "Fachgeschäft", als beim Kistenschieber, und ich suche mir gern das "Innenleben" aus, aber das ist nicht die Masse, die das macht...


Deswegen gibts der EU auch einige Verfahren gegen AMD, die Mediamarkt/Saturn Holding wurd auch nicht ohne Grund durchsucht...

Schau btw mal auf www.euronics.de 
Und zähle mal die Desktop Rechner mit Intel CPU...


----------



## kaputtnix (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau btw mal auf www.euronics.de
> Und zähle mal die Desktop Rechner mit Intel CPU...



schon auf der startseite bei mir 1:1 unentschieden


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Ich sagte Desktop Rechner, nicht notebooks 
Von den +40 Notebooks sind übrigens 10 mit AMD Prozessor, wenn ich mich nicht verschätzt hab.
Das ist ein sehr guter Wert, da es leider nicht allzu viele NBs mit AMD CPU gibt.

Bei den Desktops stehts 14 AMD zu 1 AMD, was ich persönlich recht beeindruckend find.
Der eine Intel ist auch 'nur' ein Q8200...


----------



## mayo (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts der EU auch einige Verfahren gegen AMD, die Mediamarkt/Saturn Holding wurd auch nicht ohne Grund durchsucht...
> 
> Schau btw mal auf www.euronics.de
> Und zähle mal die Desktop Rechner mit Intel CPU...



.. das Verfahren läuft doch gegen Satur/Media und INTEL nicht gegen AMD..
Sonst würden auch die Aussagen keinen Sin machen..


----------



## leorphee (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

@ Stefan
du hast schon wieder einen Schreibfehler...





> Bei den Desktops stehts 14 AMD zu 1 AMD


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

War irgendwie nicht mehr ganz wach oder so...
Sind 14 AMD gegen 1 Intel...

Und da oben hab ich auch einmal AMD mit Intel verwechselt


----------



## leorphee (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Okay, war ja nur ein Hinweis, also gute Nacht...


----------



## moepster (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Also, soweit ich weiß steht die 2. Halle (alte 200 mm Fab) noch leer!


----------



## Chill85 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Ich dachte immer AMD läasst GPUs bei TSMC fertigen, ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das AMD jetz für Dresden extra eine eigene GPU fertigung entwickelt.Zumal sowas Ziemlich viel Kohle kostet die AMD eigentlich nicht hat.


----------



## xbasti07x (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Ja es kostet zwar möglicherweiße viel eine fertigung für gpus zu entwickeln aber wenn ati in den nächsten 2-3 jahren immernoch so gute gpus macht wie jetzt gerade wird sich das locker rechnen und dann sind ja noch kapazitäten übrig was dazu führen wird dass in dresden dann auch noch chips von anderen herstellern gefertigt werden (vielleicht sogar n-vidia soweit ich das mitbekommen habe)


----------



## Monolize (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

ich kann es mir nur sehr sehr schwer vorstellen das AMD für NVidia chips produzieren würde... andereseits ist das (finde ich) garnicht so weit hergeholt..

bedenke man mal AMD macht dabei gut reibach, ob NVidia dann die chips dann auch verkaufen kann ist ja ne andere sache.

Freue mich schon auf die ersten NVidia-AMD Fanboys, die nurnoch auf Grafikkarten schwören die zwar NVidia draufstehen haben aber dann ja quasi von AMD sind xD

aber mal sperz beiseite..
bedenke man dies mal wirklich

allein das nvidia dann die baupläne an AMD aushändigen muss ist ja schonwieder reichlich stoff für zunder.
dann heisst womöglich noch AMD klaut Nvidia geistiges Eigentum/Unterlagen


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



Monolize schrieb:


> ich kann es mir nur sehr sehr schwer vorstellen das AMD für NVidia chips produzieren würde... andereseits ist das (finde ich) garnicht so weit hergeholt..


Ich schon, denn so könnte man ja auch an nV Chips noch etwas Geld mitverdienen 
Und Geld braucht AMD sehr dringend...

Sie haben ja auch schonmal vor gehabt, als Foundry zu agieren...

Ich geh auch mal davon aus, das die 'Industrie' sich auf die freien Kapazitäten der AMD Fabs stürzen wird wie Fliegen auf Kot, zumindest die wo wirklich gute High Performance Prozesse brauchen...

Das Problem sind hier wohl die Verträge, die sie mit TMSC und so haben...


----------



## Monolize (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

welche verträge da AMD noch mit TSMC stehen hat weiss ich nicht

(ich weiss nicht einmal wirklich welche verträge da noch geltend sind bzw. was TSMC überhaupt macht xD)

aber sollte man sich doch mal freuen für AMD
hoffentlich kann sich AMD aber auch mit der prouktion eigener chips noch über wasser halte und nicht nur mit der produktion von fremdgeräten


----------



## bigmin (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

In Anbetracht der wirtschaftlichen Situation wird sich kein Hersteller wie Fliegen auf Kot stürzen. Intel hat, obwohl 2008 ein Topjahr war und sie bei allen Benchmarks vorne wegfuhren, einen herben Umsatzeinbruch hinnehmen müssen. Wenn selbst der Branchenprimus Federn lässt, welche Hersteller sollen denn dann bitte bei AMD produzieren?

Ein Nachteil an den großen Märken wie MM, Saturn etc. ist deren Marktmacht, weil sie mit dieser natürlich hart verhandeln um den letzten Cent Gewinn rauszuquetschen. Der Vorteil für die Hersteller ist die Auslastung ihrer Maschinen, denn dank der Erfahrungskurve sinken die Fertigungskosten relativ schnell.


----------



## CyLord (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



bigmin schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der wirtschaftlichen Situation wird sich kein Hersteller wie Fliegen auf Kot stürzen. Intel hat, obwohl 2008 ein Topjahr war und sie bei allen Benchmarks vorne wegfuhren, einen herben Umsatzeinbruch hinnehmen müssen. Wenn selbst der Branchenprimus Federn lässt, welche Hersteller sollen denn dann bitte bei AMD produzieren?
> 
> Ein Nachteil an den großen Märken wie MM, Saturn etc. ist deren Marktmacht, weil sie mit dieser natürlich hart verhandeln um den letzten Cent Gewinn rauszuquetschen. Der Vorteil für die Hersteller ist die Auslastung ihrer Maschinen, denn dank der Erfahrungskurve sinken die Fertigungskosten relativ schnell.



Wer da produzieren möchte? Alle die nicht selber fertigen möchten, die Rüstungskosten für FABs sparen möchten und mit modernen Fertigungstechniken ihre Waren produzieren lassen wollen. 

Intel selber produziert ja "Kot" mit ihrem Atom und hat den Notebook-Markt mächtig durcheinander gebracht, weil sich alle wie Fliegen darauf stürzen. Dadurch hat man einen Teil der Krise mit verursacht, weil dessen Billigzeug den Markt erobert hat.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



CyLord schrieb:


> Intel selber produziert ja "Kot" mit ihrem Atom und hat den Notebook-Markt mächtig durcheinander gebracht, weil sich alle wie Fliegen darauf stürzen. Dadurch hat man einen Teil der Krise mit verursacht, weil dessen Billigzeug den Markt erobert hat.



Ich weis nicht was ihr alle gegen den ATOM habt. Für den normalen Office Betrieb mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was ihr alle gegen den ATOM habt. Für den normalen Office Betrieb mehr als ausreichend.


Er hat den Atom wegen des vorherigen Beispieles als "Kot" bezeichnet wegen dem vorherigen Beispiel mit den Fliegen und dem Kot.

Topic:
Wer kommt eigentlich noch in Frage 40nm GPUs herzustellen außer Nvidia?


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Vielleicht noch S3 oder Matrox.


----------



## Salvadore (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Wen es interessiert  : 
RV790 zur Cebit '09 in 40nm?

Da passend zum Thema!


----------



## push@max (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Ich bin dieser Jahr auf der Cebit...versuche das dann mal zu erforschen und abzulichten 

Wahrscheinlich leider nur hinter verschlossenen Türen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Ich dachte, gegen Intel läuft ein Verfahren der EU, weil bei Media Markt Rechnern nur Intel CPUs drin sind?


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ich dachte, gegen Intel läuft ein Verfahren der EU, weil bei Media Markt Rechnern nur Intel CPUs drin sind?



Dem ist auch so,Intel will das ja das Verfahren auch hinauszögern oder einstellen lassen des wegen klagt Intel auch schon gegen die EU,passt aber nicht zum Thema!


Wer doch schön wenn AMD wieder schwarze Zahlen schreibt!


----------



## slpnr (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

gibs nen thread zu dem thema?


----------



## Creep1972 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Na das ist doch ne gute Nachricht wenn AMD weiterhin in Dresden produziert. Arbeitsplätze in der Region und neue Absatzmärkte weltweit. Das erhöht den Druck auf Intel und der Wettbewerb wird wieder angeheizt. Ergo, neue Technik, günstige Preise, neues Angebot. Stellt euch mal vor, das AMD pleite machen würde, dann müßten wir ja alle nach Intel gieren, weil Apple-Rechner sich nun mal nicht zum schrauben eignen.


----------



## master_of_schrott (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

in den apple rechner sind auch core2s drin

zur not gibts noch via


----------



## riedochs (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Via kannst du in Sachen Rechenleistung vergessen.


----------



## UnnerveD (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

Ich mag mir auch nicht vorstellen, was im Falle einer AMD Pleite mit den Hardwarepreisen passieren würde - einen Vorgeschmack hat man beim G92 Release von Intel gemerkt und die Radeon Serie zu jener Zeit einfach nicht konkurrenzfähig war.

Aber gut, so schlecht sieht es ja momentan nicht aus für AMD und Serverprozessoren gehen sonst wohl auch ganz gut (sofern die Auftragslage stimmt)


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AMD - Produziert Dresden bald 40nm GPUs für andere Hersteller?*

G92 release von Intel
du meinst sicher nVidia.

Ich finds gut das AMD so das Dresdener Werk auslasten kann.
mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt


----------

